# περιχώρηση, αλληλοπεριχώρηση



## nickel (Aug 23, 2014)

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, η *περιχώρηση* στη θεολογία. Από το παπυρολεξικό:

*περιχωρώ*
α) (για τα πρόσωπα της Αγίας Τριάδος) συνυπάρχω, χωρώ μέσα στα άλλα δύο πρόσωπα («κιρναμένων ὥσπερ τῶν φύσεων, οὕτω δὴ καὶ τῶν κλήσεων καὶ περιχωρουσῶν εἰς ἀλλήλας τῷ λόγῳ τῆς συμφυΐας», Γρηγ. Ναζ.) 
β) (για τη θεία και την ανθρώπινη φύση τού Χριστού) συνυπάρχω, χωρώ μέσα στην άλλη φύση και ταυτόχρονα την περιέχω («διὰ τῆς σαρκώσεως ἑνοῡνται αἱ δύο φύσεις... καὶ περιχωροῡσιν ἐν ἀλλήλαις, ἡ δὲ περιχώρησις ἐκ τῆς θεότητος γίνεται», Ιωάνν. Δαμ.) 

μσν.-αρχ. προχωρώ ολόγυρα, πηγαίνω εδώ κι εκεί («σὺ περιχώρει λαβὼν τήν χέρνιβα», Αριστοφ.)
- περιστρέφομαι
- μεταβαίνω, περιέρχομαι διαδοχικά από τον έναν στον άλλο («ἡ δὲ βασιληΐη αὐτοῡ περιχωρέοι ἐς Δαρεῑον», Δίων Κάσσ.).

*περιχώρηση*
1. η συνύπαρξη των τριών προσώπων της Αγίας Τριάδος μέσα σ' αυτήν, το ότι η θεία φύση υπάρχει σε τρεις υποστάσεις, τον Πατέρα, τον Υιό και το Άγιο Πνεύμα
2. η συνύπαρξη στον Ιησού Χριστό της θείας και της ανθρώπινης φύσης ασυγχύτως, ατρέπτως, αδιαιρέτως

Όπως λέει και ο ιστορικός Έντουαρντ Γκίμπον (παλιά, Γίββων):
The _περιχώρησις_, or _circumincessio_ is perhaps the deepest and darkest corner of the whole theological abyss.

Για το αγγλικό perichoresis / circumincession, στη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perichoresis

Ας περάσουμε τώρα στην *αλληλοπεριχώρηση*. Ο ορισμός στο ΛΝΕΓ:

(γενικότ.) η ύπαρξη τού ενός μέσα από τον άλλον ή μέσα στον άλλον (χωρίς να χάνει το πρόσωπο του, την ιδιαιτερότητα του, χωρίς να αφομοιώνεται ο ένας από τον άλλον): _πραγματοποιείται μια αλληλοπεριχώρηση θείου και ανθρωπίνου: η θεία ενέργεια διαπερνά την ανθρώπινη και ενεργούν από κοινού σε μία αδιάσπαστη ένωση | η αλληλοπεριχώρηση των προοδευτικών κομμάτων | η αλληλοπεριχώρηση λατρείας και ασκήσεως στη ζωή της Εκκλησίας ενσαρκώνει το πνεύμα της Ορθοδοξίας_.

Έχουμε λοιπόν σ’ αυτό το καλό κείμενο του Νίκου Ξυδάκη:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/780707/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/as-dwsoyme-ligo-xwro

Η πενία, η δυσχέρεια, η ανασφάλεια, η διευρυνόμενη ανισότητα και αδικία κατατρώγουν και κλονίζουν το πλαίσιο ειρηνικής συμβίωσης, την ανεκτικότητα, την αμοιβαία αποδοχή, την καταλλαγή και την αλληλοπεριχώρηση.

Φτάνουν συχνά για την απόδοση τα *coexistence* (συνύπαρξη), *cohabitation* (συγκατοίκηση, π.χ. κομμάτων) ή το *mutual acceptance* (αμοιβαία αποδοχή). Υπάρχει αγγλική λέξη που θα περιείχε ταυτόχρονα τη σημασία της συνύπαρξης και του σεβασμού της ιδιαιτερότητας του άλλου;

Σε απλά καθημερινά αγγλικά της συμβίωσης, θα το έλεγα making room for each other. 

Μα με τι κάθομαι κι ασχολούμαι ένα καυτό Σάββατο του Αυγούστου;


----------



## pontios (Aug 24, 2014)

> nickel wrote ..
> Υπάρχει αγγλική λέξη που θα περιείχε ταυτόχρονα τη σημασία της συνύπαρξης και του σεβασμού της ιδιαιτερότητας του άλλου;



Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει εδώ, πάντως υπάρχει και το consubstantiation. It sounded promising, but maybe it's limited to the doctrine, below?

consubstantiation.
the doctrine that the substance of the body and blood of Christ coexist in and with the substance of the bread and wine of the Eucharist.


----------



## pontios (Aug 24, 2014)

> It sounded promising, but maybe it's limited to the doctrine below?



Μπορεί και όχι. 

Βρήκα και τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα:

"My job was to assist in the composition of the souvlaki. There was, according to my grandmother, a natural preordained order in the skewering of ingredients; a _consubstantiation_ of flavours that brought forth optimum taste."

"Matter has no attributes. Attributes are characteristics of Force and as such they are outwardly expressed and manifested in the _consubstantiation_ of the three kingdoms of nature."

"One needs to accept that the modern day duality of thinking and doing are actually _consubstantiations_ and derive from a background ontology of their integration."

..."the techno-social _consubstantiation_ of the complementary and subordinate character, what nowadays characterizes the set of the epidemiological praxis."


----------



## cougr (Aug 24, 2014)

A quick reading of the examples provided by nickel in (1#) has me thinking that _coinherence_ (occ. _co-inherence_), if not precisely similar, comes very close to the notion of _αλληλοπεριχώρηση_.

_The coinherence between these hypostasis brings a perichoresis that allows each hypostases to essentially share in all that another hypostases is; without each compromising their distinction as it relates to their category of existence.

It is the ultimate mingling of humanity and divinity, the coinherence of God and man.

That is, the coinherence of matter and spirit would not allow for a separate Fall of one aspect._


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2014)

Καλημέρα.

(Να αρχίσω με το by-the-way: Στο πρώτο παράδειγμα ο συντάκτης έχει μπλέξει την ορθογραφία της _hypostasis_ — και όχι μόνο. Ας το ξαναγράψουμε:

The coinherence between these hypostases brings a perichoresis that allows each hypostasis to essentially share in all that another hypostasis is; without either compromising its distinction from the other as it relates to their category of existence.)

Ξέχασα να βάλω την _coinherence_, παρότι υπάρχει στο άρθρο της Wikipedia σαν συνώνυμο. Είναι μάλλον απαιτητικό να θέλω κάτι πιο απλό, λες και η _αλληλοπεριχώρηση_ είναι λέξη του καθημερινού μας λεξιλογίου. 

H _consubstantiation_ απαιτεί καλές θεολογικές γνώσεις και να αντιλαμβάνεσαι τη διαφορά από το _transubstantiation_, οπότε προβλέπω ερμηνευτικά προβλήματα, που μπορεί να γίνουν θεολογικά, οπότε ποιος μας σώζει!

Τώρα πρέπει να πείσω το καλό μου λεξικό (ODE) να μη μου λέει το παρακάτω όταν του ζητάω _coinherence_:

No results found for “coinherence”.
Did you mean _canarywines_?

:)


----------



## pontios (Aug 26, 2014)

nickel said:


> H _consubstantiation_ απαιτεί καλές θεολογικές γνώσεις και να αντιλαμβάνεσαι τη διαφορά από το _transubstantiation_, οπότε προβλέπω ερμηνευτικά προβλήματα, που μπορεί να γίνουν θεολογικά, οπότε ποιος μας σώζει!
> 
> Τώρα πρέπει να πείσω το καλό μου λεξικό (ODE) να μη μου λέει το παρακάτω όταν του ζητάω _coinherence_:
> 
> ...



Καλημέρα. :) Canary wine - a sweet white wine from the Canary Islands

Continuing on..where were we?

Η ακόλουθη πρόταση:

Η πενία, η δυσχέρεια, η ανασφάλεια, η διευρυνόμενη ανισότητα και αδικία κατατρώγουν και κλονίζουν το πλαίσιο ειρηνικής συμβίωσης, την ανεκτικότητα, την αμοιβαία αποδοχή, την καταλλαγή και την αλληλοπεριχώρηση.

... θα μπορούσε ίσως να ερμηνευθεί ως:

The poverty, hardship, insecurity, widening inequality and injustice eat away at and undermine the framework of peaceful coexistence, reconciliation and (ultimately) the social fabric itself.

Δηλαδή, η "αλληλοπεριχώρηση" (coinherence/consubstantiation) εδώ μπορεί να αναφέρεται στο social fabric/κοινωνικό ιστό (the integrity of which relies on/presupposes a degree of social rapport - or "getting along/making room for each other", as you've put it).

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο αποφεύγουμε τους αλλόκοτους όρους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2014)

Αν είσαι επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής και θέλεις να το μεταφράσεις αποφεύγοντας αλλόκοτους όρους, τότε θα βάλεις:

Poverty, hardship, insecurity, widening inequality and injustice eat away at and undermine the framework of peaceful coexistence, tolerance, mutual acceptance, reconciliation and...

Διαλέξτε:
unconditional sharing
cohabitation
social rapport
making room for each other
ή άλλα στο ίδιο κλίμα. 
Αλλά δεν θα αλλάξεις το νόημα της πρότασης.


----------

